# IBS-D controlled with Calcium, Ibsacol and some Immodium...



## lcaine (Mar 5, 2002)

For the last three months while waiting for Lotronex, I experimented with mixing up stuff. Calcium alone, IBSACOL alone, Immodium alone helped but results were not consistent. So I did not feel in control. So here is the formula that has worked magic for me... Before breakfast, 600 MGs Calcium Caltrate (the one Linda Nape recommends) and 2 IBSACOLs; around Lunch, 300 Mgs Calcium and 1/2 Immodium if I am eating out and no immodium if I am home; and then 600 MGs Calcium and 2 IBSACOLs before or around dinner. I have had only 1 Diarrhea episode (eggyolks) and cramping after eating 1 tbsp of ice cream. I am lactose intolerant but I had to try...This is working so well I have decided not to go back to Lotronex. I opt for the chewable form of Calcium and Immodium so that I can take them anywhere when I am out and have no water. Plus it takes away the feeling that I am swallowing so many pills. If I am gassy, I take an extra two IBSACOLs and that seems to help. Still noisy rumblings but no D's and such wonderfully formed stools. I am actually pinching myself in disbelief... Nothing is prescription. Calcium is wonderful for your bones and helps you sleep better (the hot milk myth), IBSACOL can be ordered over the net and keeps the inflammation response down and it has been proved that long term use of Immodium has no side effects especially at this low dosage...This site has been such a comfort...I am happy to post something that may help.


----------

